# Frida Aasen - walking the runway for Etam Womenswear Spring/Summer 2022 during Paris Fashion Week 04.10.2021 x6



## brian69 (8 Okt. 2021)

​


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2021)

zu dünn
schade


----------



## fatinvis (16 Jan. 2022)

very nice, beautiful


----------

